# paracetamol in 2WW????



## Geobenji (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi there,
Can any one help me? I'm on 9dpt and am coming down with a cold\flu, DH has been really poorly, I did sleep in the spare room. But no escape I'm afraid!! 
I'm worrying this will affect the outcome Anyone know?
I am having cold and hot flushes, although don't have a temperature, If anything it's low 34??  can I take paracetamol? 
Any advice greatly received!!
Thank you
Geobenji x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You can take paracetamol when you are pregnant, so if you are pregnant in your 2ww then I can see no reason why you can't take it.  I think like anything it shouldn't be taken everyday, but I had to take it on the odd occassion, as I was getting really bad headaches in my early pregnancy.

However if you are still unsure then just phone your Dr.

Good luck.

s


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes you can take paracetamol, just not brufen, or the cold remedy things as they have added extra's in. I do hope you temp is not really 34 degrees as that would mean you were very very ill    I'm sure it just was a faulty themometer    good luck and here's hoping you can only take paracetamol for the next 8.5 months


----------

